# Exotic Mammals



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you think of keeping exotic mammals? I get the feeling it is not popular here, but i just wanted your views

(exotic mammals eg. Skunk, Racoon, Racoon Dog, Sugar Gliders, Meerkat, Opossum, Short Tailed Opossum etc)


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it all depends on whether you have the facilities, knowledge, time and funds to be able to care for them properly. I once went with a friend to a supposed 'exotic expert', there were skunks living in a dog crate in the kitchen, Meerkats in a cat pen in the front room next to angora ferrets, hedgehogs and lots of exotic rodents. They were obviously VERY unhappy and how anyone could see them live like that is just beyond me 

I dont think these animals are pets and should not be treated as such. They need to be able to live as naturally as possible.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally I'd leave owning these to people who have the time, money & expertise, not to mention a LOT of space, definitely not for an average Joe


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

i keep small exotic rodents.

Harvest Mice and african grass rats and will be adding more when i fine suitable breeders 

i would love Meerkats but i dont have the space for them


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i keep small exotic rodents.
> 
> Harvest Mice and african grass rats and will be adding more when i fine suitable breeders
> 
> i would love Meerkats but i dont have the space for them


ahh wow, thats realy cool. I think someone on here has Gambian Pouched Rats and a few people have sugar gliders

I'd like a short tailed opossum


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Tapir said:


> ahh wow, thats realy cool. I think someone on here has Gambian Pouched Rats and a few people have sugar gliders
> 
> I'd like a short tailed opossum


now i was toying with the idea of getting back into rat breeding or getting a gambian but decided baby rats are far cuter lol


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd love a skunk or a sugar glider but I know that it's not realistic that I'd give them the life they need. 
I haven't looked in to skunks in any great depth as my current partner isn't so in to the animals but I did a lot of research in to sugar gliders and found that they are very high maintenance - I probably wouldn't manage even with the daily task of balancing their nutrition.


Fair enough if people really are giving them everything they need but the average person doesn't even look after something simple like a rabbit properly, and even most of the people on here who look after their pets very well probably wouldn't fare so well with an exotic animal simply because there isn't the same wealth of information so easily available.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm the one that has a gambian pouched rat!!!

she is stunning she's nearly 6 months old now had her from 7 weeks old.
did a lot of research on these before i got one myself,there not like your normal fancy rat they do require a little more and have toatally different personalities to fancy rats.

here is my thread on her

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/75015-my-gambian-pouched-rat.html

amy x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's fine as long as you can provide for all the animal's needs, but I wouldn't recommend them to just anyone. You also would need to be in contact with a good vet who can deal with exotics. I don't think they should be for sale in pet shops or seen as the next fashion accessory.


----------

